# How far is it round Brockwell Park?



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello!

Anyone know how far it is around the Brockwell Park? Just decided to start running round the path that goes closest to the permiter and wonderd how far it was. Didn't make it all the way last night but am going to work on it!!

Cheers


----------



## wiskey (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=154385&highlight=brockwell+park


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 29, 2007)

3.2 km


----------



## walkssoftly (Aug 29, 2007)

For some reason I find running round the park clockwise a lot harder!!


----------



## beeboo (Aug 29, 2007)

walkssoftly said:
			
		

> For some reason I find running round the park clockwise a lot harder!!



I think the hills are more gradual that way round - anti-clockwise there's one steep bit and then a long gentle down hill, whereas you're on a gradient for a greater proportion of the time when you're running clockwise.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 29, 2007)

I was wondering about that! I've been going clockwise (starting from the back of the Tesco garage) and getting back up that bit of hill almost kills me. Gonna try the other way round next time!

Thanks all.

Migs


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2007)

Mapmyrun.com is great for finding out how far you've run.  

Keep at it - I can run round Brockwell Park twice now.  4.5 miles if you count the distance to and from the park as well.

And I always go anti-clockwise as well!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 29, 2007)

Twice!! Blimey I didn't make it once without stopping - mind you, I've never been a runner and it was my first attempt.

How long did it take you to be able to get round twice Ms T?


----------



## walkssoftly (Aug 29, 2007)

in my younger days I could do a circuit of the park in 18 minutes..it now takes me 24


----------



## brixtonvilla (Aug 29, 2007)

Also good for mapping runs:

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/

Have a few good routes starting in/around Brockwell Park, mapped on here, pm me if anyone wants any of them...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks BV - at the moment, I just wanna get round once without stopping


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 29, 2007)

walkssoftly said:
			
		

> For some reason I find running round the park clockwise a lot harder!!


You're right-footed, I'd guess?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 29, 2007)

i love jogging through brockwell park


----------



## pootle (Aug 29, 2007)

I go clockwise...although not for a while! Need to get back into it. My love handles are getting larger  

Running is so ace for shaping up though. Handy thinking time too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 29, 2007)

How much do you think you need to do to see a change in shape Pootle?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 29, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> you're on a gradient for a greater proportion of the time when you're running clockwise.


???


----------



## beeboo (Aug 29, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> ???



OK, you're running on an UPWARD gradient for longer.   

Clockwise - long steady up hill followed by short steep downhill.

Anti - short steep uphill followed by long steady downhill.  

Personally I find condensing the uphill into a short burst easier to deal with than slogging up a slight gradient for longer.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Twice!! Blimey I didn't make it once without stopping - mind you, I've never been a runner and it was my first attempt.
> 
> How long did it take you to be able to get round twice Ms T?



I started around at the beginning of this year.  I did the beginner's programme from Runner's World, then just built up gradually.  If you've never run before, it's not surprising that you couldn't do a whole circuit of the park.  Running is hard - especially when there are hills!


----------



## beeboo (Aug 29, 2007)

Brockwell Park is always a surprisingly difficult run, I must say.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 29, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Running is hard - especially when there are hills!



You're not kidding!!   

I already cycle to work and I try to swim but it's clearly not hard enough exercise to shift the flab - running is my next flab-fighting experiment!


----------



## top_biller (Aug 29, 2007)

I go clockwise, starting and finishing about 100 yards past the Lido on Dulwich Road, it's a good run with the hills and all. 16 mins on a good day, although apparently it's better for you to run slower...

On a sunny morning it's great looking down into central London from right at the top.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2007)

top_biller said:
			
		

> I go clockwise, starting and finishing about 100 yards past the Lido on Dulwich Road, it's a good run with the hills and all. 16 mins on a good day, although apparently it's better for you to run slower...
> 
> On a sunny morning it's great looking down into central London from right at the top.



Blimey that's good.  I reckon it takes me just under twenty or so - mind you, it's getting quicker.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> You're not kidding!!
> 
> I already cycle to work and I try to swim but it's clearly not hard enough exercise to shift the flab - running is my next flab-fighting experiment!



Running is great for fighting the flab, and you get nice legs from it too!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Brockwell Park is always a surprisingly difficult run, I must say.



That makes me feel better!  I  only ever run round Brockwell Park but I can't help but think I'd be storming along on a flat course.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 29, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Brockwell Park is always a surprisingly difficult run, I must say.



it is a hard run!!
i tend to go slow on this one cos if i push myself, me shins start to hurt!


----------



## beeboo (Aug 29, 2007)

Before the lido closes for summer I want to do a "triathlon" - cycle to Lido, run one lap of park before jumping in the pool.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 29, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> That makes me feel better!  I  only ever run round Brockwell Park but I can't help but think I'd be storming along on a flat course.



If you wanted a change of scene (depending where you're starting), running down to Dulwich Park, doing a lap and then running back would probably be a similar distance to two laps of the park, and be almost entirely flat.

I hate doing laps of anything - lovely as the parks are.


----------



## top_biller (Aug 29, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Blimey that's good.  I reckon it takes me just under twenty or so - mind you, it's getting quicker.



When I started I was on about 19 or something. There's no point running it flat out, it's a jog not a sprint. 

Actually, I must qualify my route. At the bottom of the back hill I cut through the pond  bit then run up to the tennis courts (I always sprint that hill flat) then down the hill to the gate. Not sure how that affects the distance but many a time I've been behind runners who go straight on round and end up in front of me still, so I think it's a bit longer.

Incidentally, what time are you lot out? I'm about 7.30 to 7.50am. We might be passing each other!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 29, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> ...the beginner's programme from Runner's World...



That looks good - thanks for the tip


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 29, 2007)

If you want to find out how far you run use this website . It's also good for cycle routes etc. too 

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/

I make 1 circuit of brockwell park to be 2.7644km

edit bollocks someone got there first


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahem... the *definitive* answer was on this ancient thread of mine:

How long is the jog around Brockwell Park? 

Which is now lost in General rather than Brixton   

Revised link to official circuit map on rejigged Lambeth website


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> If you wanted a change of scene (depending where you're starting), running down to Dulwich Park, doing a lap and then running back would probably be a similar distance to two laps of the park, and be almost entirely flat.
> 
> I hate doing laps of anything - lovely as the parks are.



That's a good idea - but I have a feeling it might be further.  I will check it out though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 30, 2007)

There`s a notice on the board by the Norwood Road entrance with details of the circumference for runners.

I`m really pleased to hear people say it`s tough.. I usually do two (very slow) laps usually clockwise because it appeals to my sense of order and also because everyone else runs the other way so I don`t get overtaken by tons of people which is pretty bad for the spirit!!


----------



## academia (Aug 30, 2007)

Are there any gates left open after the park shuts?
I was running one evening last week and got locked in!
I've now got a bit of a hole in my knee from clambering over a wall near the Hobgoblin.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 30, 2007)

The wooden fence by the Arlington Road exit is often broken... you go through the bushes opposite the toilet block in the children`s playground.  It gets mended every now and then but then someone opens it up again.  

It`s not too hard to climb over the wall to the right of the gate at the Tulse Hill exit as we all found out recently when the gate was broken for a month or so.

Otherwise the HH junction gate has a low bit of gating to the left by the disused toilet block that`s really easy to get over.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 30, 2007)

There's also a railing which has been pushed out of shape where the lido car park is, so you can get out there pretty easily.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 30, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> That's a good idea - but I have a feeling it might be further.  I will check it out though.



You were right!  It's almost exactly the same distance at 4.5 miles.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 30, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> There`s a notice on the board by the Norwood Road entrance with details of the circumference for runners.
> 
> I`m really pleased to hear people say it`s tough.. I usually do two (very slow) laps usually clockwise because it appeals to my sense of order and also because everyone else runs the other way so I don`t get overtaken by tons of people which is pretty bad for the spirit!!



Not any more there isn't.

And yay to two really slow laps!


----------



## walkssoftly (Aug 30, 2007)

When do you all go running? I normally go on a Sunday morning at 7am


----------



## beeboo (Aug 30, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I`m really pleased to hear people say it`s tough.. I usually do two (very slow) laps usually clockwise because it appeals to my sense of order and also because everyone else runs the other way so I don`t get overtaken by tons of people which is pretty bad for the spirit!!



Whenever I get overtaken by other people, I always convince myself they're not running as far as I am, and that they will probably collapse in a panting heap the second they round the corner out of sight, whilst I cruise onwards  

This is another reason to avoid laps - you never get to find out.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 30, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Before the lido closes for summer I want to do a "triathlon" - cycle to Lido


I thought that said cycle to _Lidl_.


----------



## catinthenet (Aug 31, 2007)

just a trip away


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

Just found this old thread! [emoji3]. Going for my first Brockwell Park run in about 15 years tomorrow. Clockwise, I think! [emoji3]


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2015)

Good for you. I did my c25k in Brockwell and have done numerous parkruns since. I have come to know every camber, every slight incline or decline, every bend and, as a result,I love the park so much more for it.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

Cheers. 

I'm run 3 into the first week of c25k. Enjoying it! 

I haven't really run in over 10 years. I've been reading a bit about running technique and it appears I was running 'wrong' all those years ago and should be landing on the ball of the foot, not touching the heel to the ground at all. So I'm trying out a lighter 
more tiptoey style, but it's weird! What are your thoughts about that? 

Are you a Brockwell Park parkrun regular? It's my aim to do that eventually, but at the moment I'm only going about 4 mph - basically walking pace! Obv building it up to 6mph is the aim. I'm going to run on grass for now to ease my old lady legs into it. 

It's a wonderful park isn't it - my favourite in London. The variety of scenery, something for everyone in the community, it's ace.


----------



## kl8041 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just in case someone's reading this and doesn't realise what parkrun is: http://www.parkrun.org.uk/brockwell/

*What is Brockwell parkrun, Herne Hill?*
It is a 5km run - it's you against the clock.

*When is it?*
Every Saturday at 9:00am.​


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 9, 2015)

Excellent thread.
I seem to be one of the few who runs it anti-clockwise, i do the 5km #Parkrun route.
I call the back hill the Cressingham Crusher but i am no longer daunted by it although it still has the measure of me. I love the free flow of the downhill into Tulse Hill and then the relative flat towards Herne Hill providing opportunity for recovery and the mental boost that you are approximately half way.

Often see the same faces, an eclectic mix of individuals sharing a common purpose. Running is a solitary pursuit but it never feels like that in the park. I put it on a par with meditation, i solely concentrate on the park, my body, the next tree and my time. I always take great music with me. All of that clears the mind and then you have the endorphin comfort blanket that comes to cuddle you.

I love the park but i also love this course. It provides me with a real challenge, physically and mentally.
When i started running in June last year i was really just walking fast and it took about 45 minutes. I "ran" this course 27 times last year and i'm going for my fourth run of this year later today. My fastest time around this course is 33.31 but currently i am around 40 minutes, i let myself go a bit.

How do i know all of this? Well, i spent all of yesterday evening making a spreadsheet to record my times and when i woke up this morning i had no way of knowing that in a matter of moments i would stumble across a thread like this, via Twitter no less. It's put a spring in my step!

I've never officially run this route as #parkrun but made my debut at Whitstable last August clocking 35:56 finishing 173rd (no, i wasn't last), i followed that up the next week (i was on house sitting holiday) with an official PB of 35:44 (178), again i wasn't last.

Plan to run sub 30 minutes this summer and i'm only weeks away from officially running this course, just need a bit of fitness.

Here is a photo of me running in Whitstable, i'm the sexy one in black, i ran twice with the guy in red, Dennis is a legend in Whitstable and i used him as a pacemaker (he beat me both times) and chastised me that i should be running much faster, "you have a good running style, you should be going faster!, you should be around 25 minutes with that style!"


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, great to hear about your running journey, Dexter. Amazing how you've gone from 45 mins to 40 and even 33.31! What an achievement. Is the Parkrun 5k route twice round or squiggly or what? Great pic by the way. [emoji4] 

Today I alternated jogging and walking once round, plus the distance from New Park Rd and back. Really enjoyed it. I was amazed at the number of people running and slowly jogging round the park on a Friday morning, there must've been 20. Many more than when I used to jog round the park about 15 years ago! . I was listening to the BBC world service. My fave. I felt quite euphoric afterwards. 

It's a nice combination of being solitary and in company isn't it - I really get what you're saying about that. [emoji4]


----------



## kl8041 (Jan 9, 2015)

You should absolutely head down for the 'proper' park-run tomorrow.. they're a super friendly bunch and it's a great start to the weekend. I love the smug feeling of having the days exercise done early in the morning.. great excuse to spend the rest of the day in the pub


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2015)

At the parkrun, you start at the Lido, do a full lap and then take a left, over the hill by the bmx track, back down by the ponds and onto the same circuit as before. The back hill is tough the second time around. Also, there's a gentle incline from the Tulse Hill entrance towards Herne Hill and it is tough to get up after you tell yourself that the back hill at the second attempt was the last challenge.

Everyone is really friendly, I couldn't recommended it more highly.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks kl8041!

I think I will do that at some point - when I've finished the c25k, anyway. 

Are you a regular then? 

It does sound lovely.


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2015)

Also Han, I promise you that regardless of how much or little you run tomorrow and how much you walk, you won't be last.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

Really?! [emoji3] how do you know that? [emoji6] thanks though [emoji4]


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

I doubt I'll go tomorrow - I would really like to finish the c25k first, but it's become one of my goals recently to do the Brockwell Park Parkrun so I'll definitely be down there soon [emoji4]. The whole idea is a wonderful thing.


----------



## kl8041 (Jan 9, 2015)

han said:


> Are you a regular then?


Sadly I've only done 7 runs! I play a bit of hockey on Saturdays in winter so as soon as that's over I plan to be down there every Saturday that I can. It probably sounds a bit silly but I really want to hit the 50 run milestone (not just for the free t-shirt!).  There's a Dulwich parkrun as well which I'm keen to check out, and a whole lot more a little further afield. 



Smick said:


> Also Han, I promise you that regardless of how much or little you run tomorrow and how much you walk, you won't be last.


Agreed, but even if you did come last it wouldn't matter, in the end you're only ever pacing against yourself. Quite a few times I've set out for a slow jog and ended up setting a PB, the atmosphere and having other runners around you really helps. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 9, 2015)

han said:


> Really?! [emoji3] *how do you know that?* [emoji6] thanks though [emoji4]



Because i might run it tomorrow lol.
Just come back from a lovely run and my first sub 40 min of the year; only just.
Met two old acquaintances and had lovely chats with them both, i also had my bum sniffed by a very large dog when i was warming down, he came at me from behind but i was too relaxed to panic,  there was much laughter.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 9, 2015)

kl8041 said:


> Sadly I've only done 7 runs! I play a bit of hockey on Saturdays in winter so as soon as that's over I plan to be down there every Saturday that I can. It probably sounds a bit silly but I really want to hit the 50 run milestone (not just for the free t-shirt!).  There's a Dulwich parkrun as well which I'm keen to check out, and a whole lot more a little further afield.



I tried the Dulwich one because it is flat and fast and I wanted to break 20mins. I like the park and there are less people but I don't like doing three identical laps. Brockwell was much nicer!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 9, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I tried the Dulwich one because it is flat and fast and I wanted to break 20mins. I like the park and there are less people but I don't like doing three identical laps. Brockwell was much nicer!



Likewise, although i was faster at Dulwich the three lap thing i found more challenging than the undulations of Brockwell. I was impressed by all the fitness equipment in Dulwich park,which was well used and would like to see more of that in Brockwell, but for a posh park i'm surprised they don't have huts for the alcoholics.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I tried the Dulwich one because it is flat and fast and I wanted to break 20mins. I like the park and there are less people but I don't like doing three identical laps. Brockwell was much nicer!



I stopped doing Parkrun because my brother-in-law keeps winning it, sometimes in under 17 minutes.

Not going to resume unless I can go under 20mins - and that is probably beyond me.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's the Brockwell Park Run route.

It can be a little challenging with two steep climbs. But when you are familiar with what is to come then you can prepare yourself. I take it easy up hill, and then the trick is not to get carried away with a sprint down towards Herne Hill. Many runners pass me here. I catch them up before we reach the Herne Hill gates 

It's a great event, entirely organised by volunteers. I was a little unsure at first of all the squeaky clean, whooping and fist pumping etc. But they're a good bunch. It can get a little crowded during the first stretch outside the lido. You need to know where to position yourself in the pack.

Oh - and it's NOT a race. Most definitely not...


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Brockwell Park Run route.
> 
> I take it easy up hill, and then the trick is not to get carried away with a sprint down towards Herne Hill. Many runners pass me here. I catch them up before we reach the Herne Hill gates
> 
> Oh - and it's NOT a race. Most definitely not...



Never understood why people race down there.

Also, apparently it's bad for your joints to chase downhill - better to put your effort into the upslopes.


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2015)

Someone once approached me after the run and told me that I was using up energy by trying not to go so quickly on the downhill stretch. Apparently there is a way to lean forward and let the hill do the work for you, whereas I was leaning backwards and fighting the gravity. If she was running behind me to work this out, she can't have been that good a runner all the same.

I've done 37 or so runs and volunteered 3 times.

I've met a few people who I'll say hello to when passing them in the street by speaking to them while queuing to register my time, or else when I have volunteered.

There's a good sense of community.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2015)

Smick said:


> Apparently there is a way to lean forward and let the hill do the work for you, whereas I was leaning backwards and fighting the gravity.



This sounds like bollox. But I will give it a go!

More advice here: http://www.runnersworld.com/running-tips/three-tips-for-running-downhill

and, better, here:

http://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/hill-running-form/

and here: http://runnersconnect.net/running-training-articles/how-to-run-hills/


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2015)

It sort of makes sense to me. The next week I thought about it and in my efforts to attempt to take it easy and recover on the downhill stretch, I'm actually using energy to go slower than natural and the deceleration is using energy.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2015)

Smick said:


> It sort of makes sense to me. The next week I thought about it and in my efforts to attempt to take it easy and recover on the downhill stretch, I'm actually using energy to go slower than natural and the deceleration is using energy.



True: Advice, linked above, seems to be to let your stride go a little longer and lean a little bit forward. Will try it.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

Are there any lists of times  people take ? I'm interested what the fastest and slowest speeds are. 

Yeah of course people are going to race each other even if it's not supposed to be like that...!


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

Also, what do people think about the correct way to run - is it on the ball of the foot, light and tiptoey? I keep reading stuff about heel-strike being bad but it's the only way I ever used to jog before.


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2015)

han said:


> Are there any lists of times  people take ? I'm interested what the fastest and slowest speeds are.
> 
> Yeah of course people are going to race each other even if it's not supposed to be like that...!


Slowest was 39 minutes last week by a lady 
aged 45-49
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/brockwell/results/latestresults/


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

Interesting! 
Yeah I'm definitely not coming til I've done the c25k. I'd certainly come last. [emoji3]. Not that there's any shame at all in that, but hey...


----------



## Smick (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, when I did my c25k, the parkrun was the reason I was doing it. To get me to that standard. The c25k in Brockwell will, without doubt, prepare you to do the parkrun non-stop. 

Such a buzz when I did it first time.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2015)

Smick said:


> Such a buzz when I did it first time.



I bet. It's quite an achievement to get from not being a runner to doing 5k in 8 weeks. Must be great to do it with a load of other people.


----------



## kl8041 (Jan 9, 2015)

It's great that you have a training plan and the c25k is a fantastic initiative. There's always the option of just going to check it out tomorrow anyway - start with the group and then see how you go.. if you're done after the first lap (~3km) then you just head off, there won't be any finger-wagging. There are loads of non-parkrun runners running at the same time (although to be fair they're usually running in the opposite direction, battling again the crowd). No-one knows you've entered until you scan your barcode at the end and it'd be a good experience. 

All that said, I really do need to volunteer, I reckon one in every ten runs sounds about right so I've got a few to go yet.  Also, while parkrun isn't a race the age grading metric is a good stat to see how you're doing over time against other people in your age group; http://support.parkrun.com/hc/en-us/articles/200565263-What-is-age-grading-


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2015)

kl8041 said:


> It's great that you have a training plan and the c25k is a fantastic initiative. There's always the option of just going to check it out tomorrow anyway - start with the group and then see how you go.. if you're done after the first lap (~3km) then you just head off, there won't be any finger-wagging. There are loads of non-parkrun runners running at the same time (although to be fair they're usually running in the opposite direction, battling again the crowd). No-one knows you've entered until you scan your barcode at the end and it'd be a good experience.
> 
> All that said, I really do need to volunteer, I reckon one in every ten runs sounds about right so I've got a few to go yet.  Also, while parkrun isn't a race the age grading metric is a good stat to see how you're doing over time against other people in your age group; http://support.parkrun.com/hc/en-us/articles/200565263-What-is-age-grading-



Agreed. Never put anything off. Just go for it - and peel off if need be.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not putting anything off - I'm aiming to do parkrun when I've finished c25k and that's what I'm going to do!


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement, folks! Your enthusiasm for it is spurring me on, for sure.


----------



## Smick (Jan 10, 2015)

Was on the wrong side of 30 mins for my liking. Did a bit of a walk by the lido before I got to the bmx Hill, and again after getting to the top of the Cressingham Hill for the second time, but ran all the hills. I'm just glad to have got out though.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2015)

Blustery day for it! But nice and sunny.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> Was on the wrong side of 30 mins for my liking. Did a bit of a walk by the lido before I got to the bmx Hill, and again after getting to the top of the Cressingham Hill for the second time, but ran all the hills. I'm just glad to have got out though.



Well played. By staying in bed I was honouring my not-unless-19-minute pledge!


----------



## Smick (Jan 10, 2015)

It was very busy this morning. Took me about 30 seconds to get moving.

E2A: 327 people running today! The previous record was 286 last February.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2015)

Good god! That's amazing.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 10, 2015)

A decent run for me today - decent in that I enjoyed it, but I have long since peaked past my PB time. The volunteers were amazing once again. LOVE the big foam hand man who high fives runners. Sounds cheesy, but it really does spur you along.


----------



## Smick (Jan 10, 2015)

The foam hand man is Ivor Northey, the Lambeth youth sport coach. A diamond geezer. Does loads of great work getting kids in to sport.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> The foam hand man is Ivor Northey, the Lambeth youth sport coach. A diamond geezer. Does loads of great work getting kids in to sport.



From BBuzz:


----------



## leanderman (Jan 11, 2015)

han said:


> Good god! That's amazing.



You can


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2015)

?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 14, 2015)

han said:


> ?



Dunno what happened there. Probably too bored to continue the thought!


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2015)

I have this effect on peoplzzzzzz


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 18, 2015)

Did you lot have someone on a microphone/pa this morning?


----------



## Smick (Jan 18, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Did you lot have someone on a microphone/pa this morning?


Which lot? The parkrun? That's on a Saturday and there's no amplification, although there are a few rounds of applause.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 18, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Did you lot have someone on a microphone/pa this morning?



There was a 10km run this morning.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 18, 2015)

han said:


> Also, what do people think about the correct way to run - is it on the ball of the foot, light and tiptoey? I keep reading stuff about heel-strike being bad but it's the only way I ever used to jog before.



Especially if you are just starting then I would probably just run however feels natural.  As long as you have a good pair of shoes and socks I wouldnt worry too much.

It always used to be generally accepted that landing forefoot was better but I think that more recently some research has shown that this might not be the case for everyone.  Also, if you try and "correct" your stride you might end up putting more/diffeent stress on other parts of your body - likely hips/knees which could cause other issues.  I think the advice should probably be to not try to optimise your striking unless you are suffering recurring injuries.  You'll probably find that as you run more you'll adapt anyway and settle in to something thats comfortable for your build/size/terrain etc etc.


----------



## Smick (Jan 19, 2015)

I sort of try to land on my heel and smoothly transfer the load to the front of my foot.  Kind of like a ball.


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks brixtonblade! That does make a lot of sense. A few other people have said that to me as well. I must say I'm liking a tiptoey light style, I'm finding it really loads more comfortable than how I used to jog, so I'll stick with it for a bit, I think.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 19, 2015)

Go with whatever's comfortable.  If you find landing further forward works for you then that's certainly no bad thing.

The advice earlier on in the thread about running downhill is good too - let gravity do the work; if you're feeling pressure on your knees then you're probably braking which isn't particularly comfortable.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> There was a 10km run this morning.



Ah, my shift working neighbour had some choice words about the amplification; and why it was needed.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 19, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Ah, my shift working neighbour had some choice words about the amplification; and why it was needed.



I have paid to take part twice in that run twice. But failed to get out of bed each time.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 19, 2015)

What was the amp for? Every other week people seem to manage with a bit of shouted encouragement and applause!


----------



## Rushy (Jan 24, 2015)

Oops. Missed Parkrun again.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2015)

Do they let you wear headphones if you want to at parkrun?  (they don't normally in races).


----------



## Rushy (Jan 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Do they let you wear headphones if you want to at parkrun?  (they don't normally in races).


There are no rules like that. It really is just a casual turn up and run with others. One chap usually does it in suit trousers, work shoes, collared shirt and a floppy Sun hat. And he comes about half way up the field! Seriously though, it really really is casual, informal and friendly. You won't feel out of place.

You can probably do it in your pajamas if you like!


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2015)

Fantastic! [emoji3]


----------



## colacubes (Jan 24, 2015)

I think I'm going to try and do this once I've finished the Couch to 5k just to see my time. Maybe in March as I'm on week 3 run 3 tomorrow, so a little way to go yet!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2015)

Rushy said:


> There are no rules like that. It really is just a casual turn up and run with others. One chap usually does it in suit trousers, work shoes, collared shirt and a floppy Sun hat. And he comes about half way up the field! Seriously though, it really really is casual, informal and friendly. You won't feel out of place.
> 
> You can probably do it in your pajamas if you like!



thanks.  I didn't feel I'd be out of place, it's just that I usually prefer to run alone with tunes and whenever I've done a race they don't allow headphones.  I have previously taken part in a sledging contest (having made the sledge myself - got 2nd prize!) in a pair of pyjamas so maybe I should do this in PJs too?!


----------



## Rushy (Jan 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> thanks.  I didn't feel I'd be out of place, it's just that I usually prefer to run alone with tunes and whenever I've done a race they don't allow headphones.  I have previously taken part in a sledging contest (having made the sledge myself - got 2nd prize!) in a pair of pyjamas so maybe I should do this in PJs too?!


If I see someone in a nightie I'll come and say hello. If I manage to get up in time ever again, that is.


----------



## Smick (Jan 24, 2015)

I did a really shit time again today. I've lost my mojo. It was a bad run, but one which makes me want to get better rather than making me want to never come back.

I think the guy in the suit trousers and shoes is in his seventies and, after he is finished, does a third circuit to make sure that nobody has had an issue on the way round.


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2015)

Rushy said:


> If I see someone in a nightie I'll come and say hello. If I manage to get up in time ever again, that is.



If you ran in your pyjamas too then you could have an extra 10 mins in bed.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 24, 2015)

Winot said:


> If you ran in your pyjamas too then you could have an extra 10 mins in bed.


If I ran in what I sleep in I'd be arrested sharpish.
Or,given the cold weather, laughed out of the park.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 24, 2015)

Did it with a buggy for first time today.  Doesn't half make the hills hard work.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2015)

has anyone done the kids one which I believe they have after?  I was thinking of taking down the whole family tbh..


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> has anyone done the kids one which I believe they have after?  I was thinking of taking down the whole family tbh..



Could be wrong but I think kids one is on Sunday. There's quite a few older kids do the standard one on Saturday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Could be wrong but I think kids one is on Sunday. There's quite a few older kids do the standard one on Saturday.



oh is it? That's annoying.   Yes, my friend's 6 year old does it at Alice Holt with him - gets really good times too apparently!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow, that's a long way for a six year old


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Wow, that's a long way for a six year old



yes I thought that too!  He *might* be 7 but still young I think.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2015)

Rushy said:


> If I ran in what I sleep in I'd be arrested sharpish.
> Or,given the cold weather, laughed out of the park.


I saw an oldish chap yesterday jogging down Dulwich Rd in a stately fashion, holding small dumbbells and wearing only shorts. It was quite a sight!


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Could be wrong but I think kids one is on Sunday. There's quite a few older kids do the standard one on Saturday.



Yeah it's Sunday. 2K.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I saw an oldish chap yesterday jogging down Dulwich Rd in a stately fashion, holding small dumbbells and wearing only shorts. It was quite a sight!



He jogs nearly naked all the time through Tulse Hill.  Occasionally you catch sight of him and Jessie (the transvestite who used to live in Clapham) on her bike - also nearly naked - at the same time.  In very very cold weather!  brrrrrrrr


----------



## leanderman (Jan 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Wow, that's a long way for a six year old



As Winot points out, it's 2km. And our 4-y-o has done it in 13+mins. Which puts the rest of her family to shame.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 24, 2015)

Quite enjoyed this morning. I don't think that I'm ever going to beat my PB now. No worries - means that I can relax and enjoy the run 

23:21 for me.

327 runners today! 

That first stretch along the side of the lido is getting a little hairy. I'm crap at judging where I need to start in the pack.

It really is a lovely, lovely local event.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> As Winot points out, it's 2km. And our 4-y-o has done it in 13+mins. Which puts the rest of her family to shame.



He was referring to the one my friend's son does in Alice Holt which is indeed 5k (he joins in with his Dad), as opposed to the children's run in Brockwell Park.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 24, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> He was referring to the one my friend's son does in Alice Holt which is indeed 5k (he joins in with his Dad), as opposed to the children's run in Brockwell Park.



No way my lot would do 5k.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 25, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> *Quite enjoyed this morning.* I don't think that I'm ever going to beat my PB now. No worries - means that *I can relax and enjoy the run *
> 
> 23:21 for me.
> 
> ...



Good stuff.
I'd be happy to see less of the alpha male type and more of this.
My times, that i post on Twitter, are important to me as i battle against the course and myself, they also provide a useful yardstick for my progress.
Some of the attitude posted on this thread goes against the spirit of the event and i'm glad those people are staying away from what is an increasingly busy social event.


----------



## Smick (Jan 25, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Good stuff.
> I'd be happy to see less of the alpha male type and more of this.
> My times, that i post on Twitter, are important to me as i battle against the course and myself, they also provide a useful yardstick for my progress.
> Some of the attitude posted on this thread goes against the spirit of the event and i'm glad those people are staying away from what is an increasingly busy social event.



Yesterday I noticed several people not listening to Simon's briefing and standing at the start line so that they can get away first.

I thought it was bang out of order. It may be getting busier, but what's the point in doing it at all if you don't participate fully. These guys should just run the course with a stopwatch at a time of their own choosing.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know. Them doing that isn't causing any harm to anyone. Getting resentful because they don't join in the pep talk and token stretch is probably more divisive. If you are pretty good and trying to get a pb you will prepare differently. People get different things out of the event. That's the whole point. I join in whenever I'm there but I'm not a big one for group hug stuff myself.

ETA. In the early days they had the talk and group stretch on the start line.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 25, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Quite enjoyed this morning. I don't think that I'm ever going to beat my PB now. No worries - means that I can relax and enjoy the run
> 
> 23:21 for me.
> 
> ...


It was very busy. Is a while since I've been and can't remember having seen that many people there before. Wonder if it might be an idea moving start to by herne Hill gates.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 25, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> It was very busy. Is a while since I've been and can't remember having seen that many people there before. Wonder if it might be an idea moving start to by herne Hill gates.



I'm sticking to Christmas Day then, when it's about 40 or 50.


----------



## Smick (Jan 25, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I don't know. Them doing that isn't causing any harm to anyone. Getting resentful because they don't join in the pep talk and token stretch is probably more divisive. If you are pretty good and trying to get a pb you will prepare differently. People get different things out of the event. That's the whole point. I join in whenever I'm there but I'm not a big one for group hug stuff myself.
> 
> ETA. In the early days they had the talk and group stretch on the start line.


I think that, for a start, it's a bit rude to those who are putting it on, thinking that as you are such a good time that you can dispense with the niceties. The talk before also gives warning about any hazards on the course so there is a safety issue to not listening.

And on top of that, I think that we're close to, if not beyond,an unsafe number of runners. If you don't want to listen to the briefing, welcome the newcomers, clap for the volunteers and people obtaining their tops, why bother with parkrun at all? Just run elsewhere and time it yourself. Take the pressure off the parkrun.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2015)

leanderman said:


> No way my lot would do 5k.



I can't see mine going for it either.  We passed the junior one this morning on our way to swimming lessons and older one wants to do that - annoyingly it clashes with her lesson but maybe we'll give swimming a miss one week.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 25, 2015)

Smick  What about those who hang about the back, like me, and can't really hear half of what is being said. Or the plenty who have a friendly chat to each other whilst the usual safety chat (where they tell you not to slip in mud or on ice) is happening. Should people be made to take their headphones off so that they listen / participate / socialise properly. How do you know that the people at the line are the fastest ones? How do you know that have not just focused on trying to beat 25 minutes for the first time? And if they are the fastest, so what? Focus on what you want to get out of the Park Run. That's what it's for. When you start judging the other participants, you are the one getting it wrong.


----------



## Smick (Jan 25, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Smick  What about those who hang about the back, like me, and can't really hear half of what is being said. Or the plenty who have a friendly chat to each other whilst the usual safety chat (where they tell you not to slip in mud or on ice) is happening. Should people be made to take their headphones off so that they listen / participate / socialise properly. How do you know that the people at the line are the fastest ones? How do you know that have not just focused on trying to beat 25 minutes for the first time? And if they are the fastest, so what? Focus on what you want to get out of the Park Run. That's what it's for. When you start judging the other participants, you are the one getting it wrong.


 I also find it a bit rude when people are speaking so loudly that the race director has to ask for quiet.

I know it's open to all, and that is the greatest element of parkrun, but why do it if you don't intend to participate in the formalities? Trying to break the 17 minute barrier or the 40. There are plenty of other ways to run round the park.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> I also find it a bit rude when people are speaking so loudly that the race director has to ask for quiet.
> 
> I know it's open to all, and that is the greatest element of parkrun, but why do it if you don't intend to participate in the formalities? Trying to break the 17 minute barrier or the 40. There are plenty of other ways to run round the park.


They do it because they choose to. Full stop. So long as they are not being disruptive, I'm far less concerned by a couple of people not wanting to participate in the 350 people prelims than by people suggesting that they either join in the clapping or run elsewhere.

I personally find all the clapping a bit naff and American but appreciate others enjoy it. It's certainly not part of the reason I turn up. I prefer to thank the volunteers in my own limp gasping dribbly way as I struggle around the course ever more slowly. I've always done it that way since I was a kid. I see plenty of others do it too. I stay and clap people crossing the line for a bit. I usually chat to the person who left me behind at the post. I join in in my own way.

Don't spoil it for yourself and others by getting all Parkrun policeman. Relax. Enjoy. Let people be themselves and don't feel so threatened by it.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 25, 2015)

Whilst I agree with the 'each to their own'  sentiments I do think there's a case for a strong suggestion that headphones aren't welcome. Less because it stops socialising and more because the route is now very congested and if people can't hear other runners or people on bikes then it's a bit dangerous.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 27, 2015)

Tooting Common Parkrun has the go-ahead. May ease the pressure a bit.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 27, 2015)

I think a lot of people come down from Clapham.  I'm suprised there isnt one on the common.  I guess some of these folks might go to Tooting instead.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2015)

Clapham Common's just not very nice, is it? Just basically a great big traffic island. Tooting Common and Brockwell Park are much nicer locations for Parkrun.


----------



## Smick (Jan 31, 2015)

I did the parkrun today with snow falling at the start line. Two weeks ago my time started with 31, last week it started with 30 and today I got 29:55. The right side of 30 minutes. Most importantly I didn't slow down to a walk at any point.

I'm still the guts of three minutes off my PB but seeing progress is the most satisfying thing, as well as carting my arse down to the park when I had looked at the snow several times and told myself that it would be lunacy to go out.


----------



## girasol (Jan 31, 2015)

han said:


> Clapham Common's just not very nice, is it? Just basically a great big traffic island. Tooting Common and Brockwell Park are much nicer locations for Parkrun.



han, on the heel strike issue, I naturally hit the ground somewhere between heel and mid foot, so I do what comes naturally.

I do try and land softly and quietly, I.e. run as lightly as I can, to avoid injury. This means my stride is a bit shorter than it used to be before I injured my hip.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 1, 2015)

Smick said:


> I did the parkrun today with snow falling at the start line. Two weeks ago my time started with 31, last week it started with 30 and today I got 29:55. The right side of 30 minutes. Most importantly I didn't slow down to a walk at any point.
> 
> I'm still the guts of three minutes off my PB but seeing progress is the most satisfying thing, as well as carting my arse down to the park when I had looked at the snow several times and told myself that it would be lunacy to go out.



Well done. I think we should be allowed to adjust our times according to our weight. Running must be easy for slim types.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 1, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Well done. I think we should be allowed to adjust our times according to our weight. Running must be easy for slim types.



_Some estimates project that losing ten pounds can result in a savings of 20 seconds per mile, so for a 5k, this means one whole minute of time_

http://www.runnersworld.com/weight-loss/how-does-weight-loss-affect-my-running-speed


----------



## Smick (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd say I haven't weighted myself in ten years, but when I started running I noticed my clothes getting looser and many people commented on me losing weight. Even still,I eat to much shite to ever be thin.

Stick a backpack full of rocks on the back of some of these skinnies to equalize things.

I go running with a guy from work and he has about a 4 stone advantage, never mind six years. I'm sure I hold him back, but he enjoys the chat so he puts up with me.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 1, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> _Some estimates project that losing ten pounds can result in a savings of 20 seconds per mile, so for a 5k, this means one whole minute of time_
> 
> http://www.runnersworld.com/weight-loss/how-does-weight-loss-affect-my-running-speed



My brother-in-law started winning these parkrun things after losing a stack of weight. 

Still, he was always a proper runner.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2015)

Well I made it at long last. Managed to add a a good 3 minutes to my PW. Ran first lap really comfortably, then felt suddenly sick and started walking home before feeling like a bit of a wuss and joining back in. I blame the builders I have had in for the past 3 months, one of whom rolls me a ciggie every morning and leaves it beside my keyboard. 

At the finish I bumped into a chap I know from about the place who is a bit of a sprinter and quite big on social media. It suddenly occurred to me that he might be you, brixtonblade. It only dawned on me after afterwards just how weird it sounds when a relative stranger asks you "are you the Brixton Blade". Either he was stunned into a blank silence or you are the king of the poker face!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 8, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Well I made it at long last. Managed to add a a good 3 minutes to my PW. Ran first lap really comfortably, then felt suddenly sick and started walking home before feeling like a bit of a wuss and joining back in. I blame the builders I have had in for the past 3 months, one of whom rolls me a ciggie every morning and leaves it beside my keyboard.
> 
> At the finish I bumped into a chap I know from about the place who is a bit of a sprinter and quite big on social media. It suddenly occurred to me that he might be you, brixtonblade. It only dawned on me after afterwards just how weird it sounds when a relative stranger asks you "are you the Brixton Blade". Either he was stunned into a blank silence or you are the king of the poker face!


Sadly not me. Was at a wedding yesterday. 

I've never been called a sprinter before so that's made my day! 

When I get to do the run I'll be doing it with a running buggy so easy to spot. 

Well done on carrying on with the run. The prospect of the hill a second time is often daunting. Always feels lovely to coast down the hill having got over it.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 8, 2015)

I just ran all the way round Brockwell Park for the 1st time without stopping


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I just ran all the way round Brockwell Park for the 1st time without stopping



Top marks. That's something i still can't manage and it irks me. It's a combination of mental/physical with me.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Sadly not me. Was at a wedding yesterday.
> 
> I've never been called a sprinter before so that's made my day!
> 
> ...


Well if you ever take up sprinting you have the perfect name for it!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I just ran all the way round Brockwell Park for the 1st time without stopping


Well done. Gorgeous day for it!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2015)

I've just come back from my run; my fastest of the year. Brockwell Park was heaving as was the market at Herne Hill. First time this year i haven't needed a heavy fleece, lovely weather.
Only my second run in a new pair of trainers; my first pair of proper running shoes and what a difference it makes in terms of comfort and impact on my old bones.

Ran most of the 5km Parkrun course but still can't ColaCube it; it's the back hill that's the biggest problem but i find it easier on the second loop.

The music is important for me when i run solo; have it on shuffle but Pulp always makes me put in a fast spurt. I got a bit high on the last kilometer during the flutes/panpipes section of Happy Endings - Pulp; which is kind of fitting. I felt profoundly grateful to be alive.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 8, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just come back from my run; my fastest of the year. Brockwell Park was heaving as was the market at Herne Hill. First time this year i haven't needed a heavy fleece, lovely weather.
> Only my second run in a new pair of trainers; my first pair of proper running shoes and what a difference it makes in terms of comfort and impact on my old bones.
> 
> Ran most of the 5km Parkrun course but still can't ColaCube it; it's the back hill that's the biggest problem but i find it easier on the second loop.
> ...



It usually takes a bit of time to get warmed up properly.  Maybe you could try a bit more time doing a few just or sprints before you start so you're not cold when you hit the hill the first time? 

Shoes make a massive difference. I recommend the sweatshop store in clapham - staff are very friendly and
 helpfuland they have a great returns policy so that you can return them even after you've worn them if they're not working out for you. I go there if I need a new shoe and can't find a pair I've had before and know fit me online as that's cheapest if you already know what you're after.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> *It usually takes a bit of time to get warmed up properly.*  Maybe you could try a bit more time doing a few just or sprints before you start so you're not cold when you hit the hill the first time?
> 
> Shoes make a massive difference. I recommend the sweatshop store in clapham - staff are very friendly and
> helpfuland they have a great returns policy so that you can return them even after you've worn them if they're not working out for you. I go there if I need a new shoe and can't find a pair I've had before and know fit me online as that's cheapest if you already know what you're after.



I'm giving this consideration, i think you have hit the nail on the head. I use the fast walk from central Brixton as my warm up/warm down. I'm usually knackered by the time i hit the hill the first time and it's also a mental challenge, on the second loop i'm definitely warmed up and i know once i break the crest of it i have a comfortable run to the tree stump.

I'm still trying to enjoy warm up/down and stretching again it's a mental thing.

I went for Asics GT 2000 -2 a bit pricey for me but i consider it an investment. I tend to underpronate and these trainers compensate for overpronation and seem to lack a bit of cushioning towards the front of the foot but generally speaking they are very good. No more bone jarring and i can try to adjust my footfall.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 8, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Gorgeous day for it!


Unless you have a force 10 hangover. Was going as slow as humanly possible in the park then a mate came alongside and I kind of had to keep his pace. Horrible


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2015)

Had an exhilarating, strong run today but surprisingly slower than i thought i would be. The only explanation i can think of is that i "slowed" down to feel the love on the back hill.


----------



## Smick (Feb 14, 2015)

I was quicker than everything else I've done this year, but about 2 minutes off my pb. I loved it though. From showing up to going home, it was a great parkrun.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 14, 2015)

Was a bit under the weather today.definitely going to try and get down there next week


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 21, 2015)

We got out today and enjoyed it.  Quite like running on grey days like this for some reason. 
Anyone else go?


----------



## Smick (Feb 21, 2015)

Unfortunately I didn't. I tried to wake my wife up at 8.30 for her to look after the kids so I could get away, but she was having none of it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2015)

I had a catastrophic run today, in fact i quit after 3 km; although psychologically i had quit after about 800m. Only the third time in 50 runs that i have given up. I just couldn't catch a deep breath.

One of the reasons i love running is that it has helped me develop & maintain a considerably stronger psychology. That might seem contradictory because i gave up today, i had a bad start, i didn't think i could recover the time elsewhere on the course and every mental trick in my armoury blew away in the wind. That just happens sometimes and i accepted it with good grace; it also means i don't need to register a slow time on my spreadsheet.

As a warm down, had a walk around past the tennis courts and when i got to the central path i couldn't resist sprinting down to the Herne Hill gate, that in itself was exhilarating.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 22, 2015)

Sometimes you just don't feel like it. Often better to change your plans instead of hating your run. 

Curious about your statement about recording a slow time though...  Most of your runs should be run within yourself - trying to do a pb each week will make you stressed. And maybe injured. 

Agree about running down hills... Reminds me of being a kid and just running because I can and because it's fun.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2015)

This guy has an excellent #Parkrun blog and this is his take on Brockwell;
http://www.blog7t.com/search/label/brockwell


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Sometimes you just don't feel like it. Often better to change your plans instead of hating your run.
> 
> Curious about your statement about recording a slow time though...  Most of your runs should be run within yourself - trying to do a pb each week will make you stressed. And maybe injured.
> 
> Agree about running down hills... Reminds me of being a kid and just running because I can and because it's fun.



Yeah, i am trying to go faster with each run and that does put pressure on as well as detract from the run itself. I think that is what happened today. Sometimes it's important just to bank a run just for the fitness and fun.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 22, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yeah, i am trying to go faster with each run and that does put pressure on as well as detract from the run itself. I think that is what happened today. Sometimes it's important just to bank a run just for the fitness and fun.


It's very hard to go faster each run and probably nigh on impossible after you've been running a few months. Is to do with training adaptations (and some psychology no doubt).  Training plans often recommended a couple of things :
1 - have an easy week ever 3 or 4.  This lets your body adapt to training load properly so you get benefit of training and also reduce your injury risk 
2 - mix up your runs.  Some slow and steady.  Some where you alternate jogging and sprinting.  Some where you speed up as run goes along.  Is quite hard to improve by blatting out the same runs each week. Also means that you should have some nice gentle runs to just enjoy the scenery


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> It's very hard to go faster each run and probably nigh on impossible after you've been running a few months. Is to do with training adaptations (and some psychology no doubt).  Training plans often recommended a couple of things :
> 1 - have an easy week ever 3 or 4.  This lets your body adapt to training load properly so you get benefit of training and also reduce your injury risk
> 2 - mix up your runs.  Some slow and steady.  Some where you alternate jogging and sprinting.  Some where you speed up as run goes along.  Is quite hard to improve by blatting out the same runs each week. Also means that you should have some nice gentle runs to just enjoy the scenery



I'm just trying to get back to where i was last summer, currently about 2 mins slower but i have made very good progress since starting again this year. Then i can relax a bit with the times. I'm consistent at the moment, just a few seconds variation over 5km. I noticed this pattern last year, it's like building up strength without going faster and then all of a sudden i'm going faster again.
I'm going to mix things up a bit with some cycling. Brixton to Croydon is a good workout especially for the thighs and calfs.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 22, 2015)

Good to mix things up although as I failed my cycling proficiency test I think London streets are safest without me zigzagging down them


----------



## girasol (Feb 22, 2015)

I have not given up on a run yet. If I feel lethargic or have a cold I just run slower than usual. Having said that it will probably happen next time  But if it's my running day I never miss it.

From a while back, han, I saw a guy running on his tiptoes the other week. I overtook him quite easily


----------



## han (Feb 25, 2015)

I haven't run for a while as have had a cold for weeks, but getting back into it now. Continuing with the C25k.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2015)

Squeezed in a stress busting run today and i'm definitely going backwards although i did complete and enjoy it.


----------



## Smick (Feb 25, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Squeezed in a stress busting run today and i'm definitely going backwards although i did complete and enjoy it.


The only way to go backwards is to stay at home instead of going out for a run. Each run is progress.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 27, 2015)

Just logged onto my parkrun account to discover I haven't done one since July 2012. I knew it was a while but 2 1/2 years?!....
Reading this thread has inspired me to dig out the running shoes and get involved again.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Just logged onto my parkrun account to discover I haven't done one since July 2012. I knew it was a while but 2 1/2 years?!....
> Reading this thread has inspired me to dig out the running shoes and get involved again.



That's great, might see you tomorrow.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 27, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> That's great, might see you tomorrow.



Well, when I say I'll be digging out the running shoes, I've currently got 12 stitches in my calf thanks to a biopsy so my return may have to wait a week or two...


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2015)

ouch - hope thats not as painful as it sounds


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2015)

Smacked the clock today, over two minutes faster than my run on Wednesday and i would have sworn it was another slow one. It was my fastest run of the year. The clock don't lie but neither does it tell the whole story.
It was a really hot and sweaty run in beautiful weather and i loved it. Again i decided early on not to care about the time (but i always do) and that kills the quit instinct.

I have post run high right now but i honestly think that run was a brilliant response mentally and physically. I could have gone faster but i thought i was struggling lol so i took it easy. Bonkers!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2015)

I dont mind running in damp weather but I am really hoping the weather holds till tomorrow as it would be lovely to get some sun in... and run in shorts for the first time in ages.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2015)

Managed a quick 3km, well it was my usual pace but you know what i mean. No quitting thing going on just wanted to get back in time for the football so i skipped the final 2km. Park was very busy and again lovely weather. Plan to start doing Saturday mornings in Spring. Bang on track with my training.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 1, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Managed a quick 3km, well it was my usual pace but you know what i mean. No quitting thing going on just wanted to get back in time for the football so i skipped the final 2km. Park was very busy and again lovely weather. Plan to start doing Saturday mornings in Spring. Bang on track with my training.


Yeah - was lovely getting out in the sunshine in shorts and a t shirt.  Very glad I went early as I wouldnt have fancied being out in the thunder.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 6, 2015)

Just completed my third run of the week, each one faster than than previous; the last two being successive year bests.
Today's run i'm delighted with because i'm now only 30 seconds off my PB of 33.31. It was the run i have been looking for all year. Very soon i am going to glide past that time and attack the 30 minute mark.

I also ran without a heavy fleece today, it was crisp but not chilly and no bastard wind; layers of t-shirts more than sufficient. The weather is looking good for those doing Parkrun tomorrow morning. Prediction for 9am, 8 celsius, sunny intervals, wind 11 mph from the SW.

Added bonus, as i was running down the Tulse Hill hill on the first loop i noticed a dog walker staring up at one of the large tree stumps, i saw a parrot. I called out "wow" and we both laughed but I kept my disciple and continued running, not even breaking stride. I did see it, i'm not mad.

It looked a lot like this;







But had yellow under the wings towards the chest and a splash of red under the chin and was about the same age as the young parrot in the photo.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 6, 2015)

Park run tomorrow will be good in this weather but am out of town for the day  so going to miss it. 

I saw a couple of those parrots by the playground last week. Apparently some pets escaped years ago and a few now live in the park.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just completed my third run of the week, each one faster than than previous; the last two being successive year bests.
> Today's run i'm delighted with because i'm now only 30 seconds off my PB of 33.31. It was the run i have been looking for all year. Very soon i am going to glide past that time and attack the 30 minute mark.
> 
> I also ran without a heavy fleece today, it was crisp but not chilly and no bastard wind; layers of t-shirts more than sufficient. The weather is looking good for those doing Parkrun tomorrow morning. Prediction for 9am, 8 celsius, sunny intervals, wind 11 mph from the SW.
> ...



parakeets - thousands of them in South London - I think there's a few threads about them.  Been around for years - even as a kid i'd see them.  now see them all the time.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/wildlife/10776252/Noisy-parakeets-drive-away-native-birds.html


----------



## Smick (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll have to keep an eye out for them.

I've a mate who does load of different parkruns and he's coming to Brockwell for the first time tomorrow. It will be interesting to see what he thinks of it as I have told him that the back hill is particularly tough.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2015)

Smick said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for them.
> 
> I've a mate who does load of different parkruns and he's coming to Brockwell for the first time tomorrow. It will be interesting to see what he thinks of it as I have told him that the back hill is particularly tough.



keep an ear out - they're very noisy.  Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## Smick (Mar 7, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> keep an ear out - they're very noisy.  Have fun tomorrow.


The first thing I saw when I entered the park! I heard them, looked up and there were four flashes of green landing in a tree.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 7, 2015)

There's thousands of parakeets across SW and West London. Rumoured to be down to a number of them just being released to fly off after they'd been used to film scenes from The African Queen over here. I've seen flocks and flocks of them down near Shepperton.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 8, 2015)

Saw four of them parrot type birds in the same tall tree stump near the Tulse Hill entrance. They must be a family or friends or something. I guess birds of a feather stick together.
Park was really busy again, always is on a Sunday and the train was running and doing good business.

I flew around the park like an old fart and finally smashed my PB, I ran faster than ever at 33:16 and had more in the tank; i think. I'm over the moon.
I have been trying to do that all year, accomplishment unlocked. I was always hoping to run a sub 30 in the Summer but now i will do it in the coming Spring.
I have lost a Stone in weight since the start of the year, i'm back to last years fitness levels, i will go beyond that. This is another freedom.


----------



## Smick (Mar 8, 2015)

It's amazing how quick the weight comes off, all you need to do is 30 mins, twice or three times a week.

I've never had scales, but I've always been a portly guy. When I started running,I noticed the difference in my clothes, I had to put another hole on my belt, people commented on the weight I had lost.

It's not the reason why I started running, but it's a pleasant by-product.


----------



## han (Mar 9, 2015)

I've had to stop doing the Couch To 5k for a bit as my knees are giving me jip. I can feel the odd twinge when I walk, so I don't want to exacerbate it by running.  I'm just going to focus on cycling til it (hopefully) gets better.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 10, 2015)

Smick said:


> It's amazing how quick the weight comes off, all you need to do is 30 mins, twice or three times a week.
> 
> I've never had scales, but I've always been a portly guy. When I started running,I noticed the difference in my clothes, I had to put another hole on my belt, people commented on the weight I had lost.
> 
> It's not the reason why I started running, but it's a pleasant by-product.



Lucky you. Since January 1, I have done double that amount of weekly exercise and have not lost an ounce! Trying the Rec now - in desperation.


----------



## Smick (Mar 10, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Lucky you. Since January 1, I have done double that amount of weekly exercise and have not lost an ounce! Trying the Rec now - in desperation.


I was starting from quite a podgy base.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm no Slim Jim! People say I look slimmer but the belt doesn't lie.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2015)

Had a lovely free run in the park today. I set a another PB over the 5km course yesterday so i'm no longer so obsessed with it. It's good to run freestyle and i concentrated on the hills using other parts of the park.

I always see the parakeets now and i notice others spotting them with surprised delight. They only seem to make noise when they are in flight and yes they are quite vocal. I love them.

Some people were attempting to sunbathe this morning which i thought was a bit ambitious. The bulbs are coming up and i really like the planted sweeps.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 12, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> <snip> I always see the parakeets now and i notice others spotting them with surprised delight. They only seem to make noise when they are in flight and yes they are quite vocal. I love them. <snip>


Those parakeets also squawk when not in flight, and they can count, and they've got a sense of rhythm.  You probably don't want to know how I worked that out.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Those parakeets also squawk when not in flight, and *they can count, and they've got a sense of rhythm.  You probably don't want to know how I worked that out.  *


----------



## Greebo (Mar 12, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>


All the more reason not to tell you.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 13, 2015)

Just pumped up the buggy tyres - all good to go tomorrrow.

(unless it rains, baby is having a lie in, other excuses etc etc)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 14, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Just pumped up the buggy tyres - all good to go tomorrrow.
> 
> (unless it rains, baby is having a lie in, other excuses etc etc)


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 14, 2015)

That's ridiculous 

The floppy hat will blow off the baby as soon as he's up to speed


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> That's ridiculous
> 
> The floppy hat will blow off the baby as soon as he's up to speed


Not with that pram's hood, surely?

That picture reminded me of the old fashioned SilverCross prams which nearly everyone used at one time (2nd or 3rd hand in poorer areas) - large wheels and carriage suspension made it easy to get up quite a lick of speed, even over rough ground.  Which is why so many ended up as go carts.


----------



## Smick (Mar 14, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Not with that pram's hood, surely?
> 
> That picture reminded me of the old fashioned SilverCross prams which nearly everyone used at one time (2nd or 3rd hand in poorer areas) - large wheels and carriage suspension made it easy to get up quite a lick of speed, even over rough ground.  Whhich is why so many ended up as go carts.


Exactly right! After my sister got a bit older, me and my brother made a go-kart out of ours. My dad called it a gider for some reason.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't imagine they corner too well. Drag racers.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm always overtaken by buggy pushers who invariably have a smile on their face. They have one pace; faster than me.
One day i will catch one, overtake them, stay ahead of them and sing la, la, la, la, la.


----------



## Smick (Mar 14, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm always overtaken by buggy pushers who invariably have a smile on their face. They have one pace; faster than me.
> One day i will catch one, overtake them, stay ahead of them and sing la, la, la, la, la.


I did the parkrun in Victoria Park in Belfast one time, set a pb, but as I'm running I can hear this strange noise behind me. Eventually a man overtakes me and not only had he a buggy, but a rattly buggy board on the back with a kid of about 4 on it. So he was running for three people and still managed to overtake me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 14, 2015)

dunno what you're all complaining about - I've been "running" up the hill in Brockwell Park before and been overtaken by someone pushing a buggy at normal walking pace.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 15, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> dunno what you're all complaining about - I've been "running" up the hill in Brockwell Park before and been overtaken by someone pushing a buggy at normal walking pace.



probably brixtonblade


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 20, 2015)

This was attached to the bench by the Lido slope;


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 20, 2015)

That reminds me - there was a poster up in the playground today saying someone found a wedding ring - there's a number to call in case it's anyone on here's.


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 20, 2015)

Just a word to the wise about parkrun tomorrow. An entitled dog walker intentionally set up a shouty situation last week. Brixtonbuzz tweeted about it *very* quickly after but it was thankfully dampened down on social media. Hopefully it's blown over but just be careful to not be mugged into 'offending' someone with a  dog tomorrow.


----------



## Smick (Mar 20, 2015)

Apparently there has been someone intentionally letting their dog off the lead as runners approach.

I can understand how it mustn't be great to have 300 runners approach you as you're walking a dog or pushing a pram, but getting someone to collide with your dog is not the answer. I think they're going to have to move the start of the parkrun to have less people running at the narrow stretch between the lido and the Water Lane gate.


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 21, 2015)

Smick said:


> I did the parkrun in Victoria Park in Belfast one time, set a pb, but as I'm running I can hear this strange noise behind me. Eventually a man overtakes me and not only had he a buggy, but a rattly buggy board on the back with a kid of about 4 on it. So he was running for three people and still managed to overtake me.


I was *running* around Dulwich Park about 3 weekends ago and was overtaken by a big bloke on a mobility scooter. I know they can go a decent speed but it still leaves a bad taste ...


----------



## Smick (Mar 21, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> I was *running* around Dulwich Park about 3 weekends ago and was overtaken by a big bloke on a mobility scooter. I know they can go a decent speed but it still leaves a bad taste ...


One of the things I'd enshrine into law would be that mobility scooters can go no faster than walking pace.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm sure it's easier running the Parkrun course in reverse, which i have been doing since Saturday.
Although "easier" is not reflected in my times just yet something else has happened. On Sunday i was so cross with my 5km time that i ran another 5km straight after; I did it again today 10km in 68 minutes and it was a reasonably comfortable run, second 5km felt easier but was slower.

I like the idea of running 10km for a number of reasons, burn more calories, build endurance, it must eventually make 5km easier.


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 24, 2015)

Are you left-sided?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 24, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Are you left-sided?



Ummm, I'm left wing but right hand/foot preference.
I just needed to mix it up a bit and and simply running the course in reverse makes a big difference fun wise.


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 24, 2015)

Just curious, lefties often feel better going clockwise


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 24, 2015)

The hill isn't as steep going the other way so it feels a bit easier. Not sure if it makes it easier to go faster mind you. 

Running 10k sometimes will really help your 5ks.  Also a big milestone in itself - it's a long way!


----------



## gdubz (Mar 24, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm sure it's easier running the Parkrun course in reverse, which i have been doing since Saturday.
> Although "easier" is not reflected in my times just yet something else has happened. On Sunday i was so cross with my 5km time that i ran another 5km straight after; I did it again today 10km in 68 minutes and it was a reasonably comfortable run, second 5km felt easier but was slower.
> 
> I like the idea of running 10km for a number of reasons, burn more calories, build endurance, it must eventually make 5km easier.


10k opens it all up, and particularly around South london -  before you know it, you're running along the Thames; up to crystal palace (or that horrific hill through Sydenham woods); round any number of commons - green parakeets cheering you all the way!


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 24, 2015)

gdubz said:


> 10k opens it all up, and particularly around South london -  before you know it, you're running along the Thames; up to crystal palace (or that horrific hill through Sydenham woods); round any number of commons - green parakeets cheering you all the way!



Very good point.  Clapham Common, Dulwich Park and Peckham Rye are probably all around 10k there and back loops from Brixton.


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 24, 2015)

Indeed, I esp. like the lovely quiet route to DP from Brockwell (Stradella > Burbage). Fwiw, even from Loughborough it's 3k to MI6, so you don't get too much Embankment for your money in a 10K loop from Brockwell.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 24, 2015)

Come on - there's nothing as exhilarating/upsetting as trundling up to the horniman then along the ridge, riding the hill wave all the way to tulse hill and home. And much as I abhor the whole gentrification thing, that carpetright near the hobbo/hooters never sold you a cheap sandwich and a lucozade sport


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 24, 2015)

Running up the hill behind the horniman is more upsetting


----------



## gdubz (Mar 24, 2015)

You'd be quicker if the horiman was behind you....

Here all week...weddings and bar mitzvahs...


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 25, 2015)

Fwiw, someone suggested the easiest/steadiest gradient up to Sydenham Hill/CP Parade area is Farquhar Rd. I tend to go straight up the toll road but plan to try the suggestion, perhaps on Friday ...


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 25, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Fwiw, someone suggested the easiest/steadiest gradient up to Sydenham Hill/CP Parade area is Farquhar Rd. I tend to go straight up the toll road but plan to try the suggestion, perhaps on Friday ...


Not sure about that. I'd have guessed toll road was steadiest.  I haven't gone up farquah (I didn't know where the farque it was till I googled) but I've run down croxted and stayed on till getting to the top of the hill and it steepens up quite a bit and I would guess farquah would too.

Edit - if I go to CP then I'll be doing a hilly run so will be trying to get a few strung together rather than avoiding them


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 29, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Not sure about that. I'd have guessed toll road was steadiest.  I haven't gone up farquah (I didn't know where the farque it was till I googled) but I've run down croxted and stayed on till getting to the top of the hill and it steepens up quite a bit and I would guess farquah would too.
> 
> Edit - if I go to CP then I'll be doing a hilly run so will be trying to get a few strung together rather than avoiding them


Turns out Farquhar Rd is the steadiest gradient - and I can confirm it is a hill  I guess the diff with the toll road is you get a couple of breathers on the latter (where it flattens out somewhat) but have a steeper climb elsewhere to make up for that.  Farquhar is just less of a farquhar in that sense.


----------



## Smick (Apr 11, 2015)

I had a great parkrun this morning. My watch told me that I had done it in 27:27, my second best time, my quickest since October 2013. BUT... They had an issue with the barcodes so weren't able to record times. I can't hold it against them, they do such a great job week in, week out. I just need to make sure I do as good a run, if not better, next week.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 11, 2015)

Smick said:


> I had a great parkrun this morning. My watch told me that I had done it in 27:27, my second best time, my quickest since October 23. BUT... They had an issue with the barcodes so weren't able to record times. I can't hold it against them, they do such a great job week in, week out. I just need to make sure I do as good a run, if not better, next week.


The stop watch stopped working in the inclement weather. Can't recover from that. 

Excellent time, almost exactly my parkrun pb as well!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 11, 2015)

Smick said:


> I had a great parkrun this morning. My watch told me that I had done it in 27:27, my second best time, my quickest since October 2013. BUT... They had an issue with the barcodes so weren't able to record times. I can't hold it against them, they do such a great job week in, week out. I just need to make sure I do as good a run, if not better, next week.



With my current pace and personal best (set a few weeks ago 32.50), you would be about 1km ahead of me as you crossed the finish line. Good run.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 11, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> The stop watch stopped working in the inclement weather. Can't recover from that.
> 
> Excellent time, almost exactly my parkrun pb as well!



Need to start going again.

Doing the junior version on Sundays instead.

ETA: For the first time, our three all finished without one or more giving up!


----------



## Smick (Apr 12, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> With my current pace and personal best (set a few weeks ago 32.50), you would be about 1km ahead of me as you crossed the finish line. Good run.


I often wonder if your way is better exercise as you'd be running for five minutes more than me.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 12, 2015)

Smick said:


> I often wonder if your way is better exercise as you'd be running for five minutes more than me.


Probably... longer period with the heart rate up I guess


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 13, 2015)

Smick said:


> I often wonder if your way is better exercise as you'd be running for five minutes more than me.



Over the same distance, if we are the same weight,  you will burn more calories by running faster.
Shaved 7 seconds of my PB this afternoon, the park was beautiful. 32.43 closing in on my target of a first sub 30 5km, (386 calories burnt) so I'm only about 975 metres behind you lol.

I've started using the Nike running app, it's free and I think it's great, split times, everything.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 13, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Over the same distance, if we are the same weight,  you will burn more calories by running faster.
> Shaved 7 seconds of my PB this afternoon, the park was beautiful. 32.43 closing in on my target of a first sub 30 5km, (386 calories burnt) so I'm only about 975 metres behind you lol.
> 
> I've started using the Nike running app, it's free and I think it's great, split times, everything.



IF you go somewhere flat you could do the 30 minutes I reckon.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 13, 2015)

Dulwich parkrun in the obvious choice, though Burgess parkrun is even flatter. You might want to leave Crystal Palace and Hilly Fields for a while.

Tooting shouldn't be too long now, that's pancake flat as well.


----------



## Smick (Apr 13, 2015)

I've done Dulwich parkrun and it's just so boring. Not only is it flat, it's a constant curve so there are no hills, no corners, no camber. I find Brockwell tough but it has character.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 13, 2015)

Dulwich is a bit dull but is good if you want to do a time trial.  Will have to try Burgess Park one; I like that park and it is flat so would be good for a time too.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 13, 2015)

I forgot to mention the newish one at Peckham, also good for a fast time.

I also like Brockwell parkrun - it's ... character building  Going up that hill for the second time you at least get the opportunity for a long, dark look into your soul.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 15, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> I forgot to mention the newish one at Peckham, also good for a fast time.
> 
> I also like Brockwell parkrun - it's ... character building  Going up that hill for the second time you at least get the opportunity for a long, dark look into your soul.



I hate the slope up from the Lido the most.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 15, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I hate the slope up from the Lido the most.


Actually, I totally agree and I've never been able to work out why - it looks pretty innocuous compared to the back hill but it is_ such _a struggle ..


----------



## leanderman (Apr 15, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Actually, I totally agree and I've never been able to work out why - it looks pretty innocuous compared to the back hill but it is_ such _a struggle ..



Yes! With the big hill you know what you are in for, it has a rep, a presence.

The other is sneakier, crueller.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 18, 2015)

Kinda grinning - managed a PB today: 22:09. Very happy with that. It was tough. I had that horrid running sick feeling up BMX Hill. I knew I was on course for a PB and so pressed ahead.

Now what?

How do I lose those 9 seconds?


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 18, 2015)

lose 16oz


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 18, 2015)

Thats a great time round that course.

It's hard to pace as each km split is different because of the hills.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 18, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Thats a great time round that course.
> 
> *It's hard to pace *as each km split is different because of the hills.



This is perfect for pace and it's free (other apps available)
http://www.nike.com/gb/en_gb/c/running/nikeplus/gps-app


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 18, 2015)

tbh, it's all about Strava nowadays. But that doesn't get around the problem of pacing yourself on a hilly circuit.

The only way I know is to pick your points - eack K perhaps, and know what you have to beat.

https://www.strava.com/


----------



## Smick (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm sure that they have messed up my time. My watch said 26.59, my pb had been 27.05 and I got a time of 27.08. In addition, I'm sure my barcode said 208 but my time was for 209.

All I can do is go back and do the time, or better, again.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 18, 2015)

If you're sure, just assume the time of the 208th finisher 27:04 - a pb by 1 second: Hurrah!

The other thing is you probably crossed the start line a few seconds after the official stopwatch was clicked, so your watch reflects that difference.

Either way you did great! 

Final thing, as long as your comfortable with it ... it's easy to know your real full name now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Kinda grinning - managed a PB today: 22:09. Very happy with that. It was tough. I had that horrid running sick feeling up BMX Hill. I knew I was on course for a PB and so pressed ahead.
> 
> Now what?
> 
> How do I lose those 9 seconds?



Wow - that's an impressive time!  Well done!


----------



## Smick (Apr 18, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> If you're sure, just assume the time of the 208th finisher 27:04 - a pb by 1 second: Hurrah!
> 
> The other thing is you probably crossed the start line a few seconds after the official stopwatch was clicked, so your watch reflects that difference.
> 
> ...


I hit go on the watch once the runners were told to run, so I'd expect the two to have been right.

I think they've got me mixed up with 207, Miriam Cogan.

Anyway, I bottled it on the BMX hill, so I don't really deserve a PB.

So I'll be back next week and do it without stopping and get a PB!


And I have no issues with anyone knowing my name. You also know my age range too. My brother, dad, all my friends I grew up with all call me Smick though. My mum and sister call me Mick and everyone I work with calls me Michael. When I was a kid, out playing round the streets, my dad reckoned the initial 's' made it easier for me to hear him calling me back in.

When I met gaijingirl at the White Hart she asked what my real name is and I told her just to call me Smick.

A few people on here know exactly where I live, and I'm probably less keen on that being shared amongst the masses.

By the way, should we have a separate parkrun thread? The parkrun is a fantastic community event run by volunteers and I think it deserves a thread of its own.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 18, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is perfect for pace and it's free (other apps available)
> http://www.nike.com/gb/en_gb/c/running/nikeplus/gps-app


That looks good but I meant it's hard to work out what pace to do each km as some will be faster than others because they won't be uphill. You can't just divide your target time by 5 and run each km that fast.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 18, 2015)

I think a Thread dedicated to Parkrun would be an excellent idea.


brixtonblade said:


> That looks good but I meant it's hard to work out what pace to do each km as some will be faster than others because they won't be uphill. You can't just divide your target time by 5 and run each km that fast.



Indeed, and this app has helped with with your question.


Smick said:


> I hit go on the watch once the runners were told to run, so I'd expect the two to have been right.
> 
> I think they've got me mixed up with 207, Miriam Cogan.
> 
> ...



I want to run with you.


----------



## Smick (Apr 18, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think a Thread dedicated to Parkrun would be an excellent idea.
> 
> 
> Indeed, and this app has helped with with your question.
> ...


You'd fucking hate me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 19, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> That looks good but I meant it's hard to work out what pace to do each km as some will be faster than others because they won't be uphill. You can't just divide your target time by 5 and run each km that fast.



I think about this often, usually where i can gain time is the third & fourth km, that will be reflected in my overall time if i remain consistent elsewhere on the course. I tend to finish strongly.
The km points are marked on the app map and you can analyse your splits and your overall run via the colour coding.
This is a run i did recently;


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 19, 2015)

One thing you can do is use the Virtual Partner feature on a Garmin - so you're talking proper money.

Assuming you upload what you're aiming for (usually another finisher at the same parkrun with a similar run profile), you'll know how youre doing for a pb very step, and  regardless of hills.


----------



## plurker (Apr 20, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Tooting shouldn't be too long now, that's pancake flat as well.



Oh! This is very interesting; I didn't know  - thnaks for the post 

I run a 5m loop round Tooting Common (and on occasion an 8m one looping both Tooting and Streatham commons), but have been looking for a way to motivate myself to improve times over the shorter distances. Getting over to Brockwell on a Sunday would mean me running there, so I'd be knackered by the time I got there...so this will be A GOOD THING!


----------



## leanderman (Apr 20, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> One thing you can do is use the Virtual Partner feature on a Garmin - so you're talking proper money.



True: Virtual Partner is really useful for pacing. I like the interval feature too.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 20, 2015)

leanderman said:


> True: Virtual Partner is really useful for pacing. I like the interval feature too.


I'm pretty much incapable of running intervals properly on my own.  Too hard, too lazy.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 21, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I'm pretty much incapable of running intervals properly on my own.  Too hard, too lazy.



Glad it's not just me.

I'm supposed to do five intervals of 400m fast/600m normal.

Without Garmin, it turns into 100m fast/100m walk/800m meander


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Dulwich is a bit dull but is good if you want to do a time trial.  Will have to try Burgess Park one; I like that park and it is flat so would be good for a time too.



I clocked 31.14 on the Dulwich course today, ran with a friend who went off a bit too fast for me; I'm learning to start slow and finish strong.
I'm delighted with my new PB.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 21, 2015)

A 24 seconds pb? Well done, sir!

Interesting how the colour coding has that nasty little hill by the lido as being steeper than the back hill (post #249). That would explain a lot!


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 21, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I clocked 31.14 on the Dulwich course today, ran with a friend who went off a bit too fast for me; I'm learning to start slow and finish strong.
> I'm delighted with my new PB.
> 
> View attachment 70538



Congrats!  Sub 30 by the end of summer? 

One of the best - and worst - things about running is that as soon as you've achieved one target you pretty much instantly move on to the next one. 

Nothing to do with brixton, brockwell park or parkrun (so apologies for veering so far off topic) but I found out about a free mile race around the streets near St Pauls later in summer that looked interesting and thought I'd post here:
http://www.cityoflondonmile.co.uk/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> *A 24 seconds pb?* Well done, sir!
> 
> Interesting how the colour coding has that nasty little hill by the lido as being steeper than the back hill (post #249). That would explain a lot!



No, 1 min 29 secs off my PB.

Yeah, i struggle a bit going up that small hill as well, hence the red but i did it "comfortably" the other day; some of it is in the mind.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Congrats!  *Sub 30 by the end of summer? *
> 
> One of the best - and worst - things about running is that as soon as you've achieved one target you pretty much instantly move on to the next one.
> 
> ...



That was always one of the main goals but i might just sneak it before the Summer.

They don't have a veterans mile. A race instead of a run, i would get slaughtered.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 21, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That was always one of the main goals but i might just sneak it before the Summer.
> 
> They don't have a veterans mile. A race instead of a run, i would get slaughtered.


They are going to group the waves in to similar times.  

Miles are good fun - it's good to go flat out and see how quick you can do it and then have your brain boggled by thinking _just_ how much quicker a 4 min mile is than what you just creaked out.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 21, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> No, 1 min 29 secs off my PB.
> 
> Yeah, i struggle a bit going up that small hill as well, hence the red but i did it "comfortably" the other day; some of it is in the mind.


sorry to misread the numbers. that's brilliant!


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 22, 2015)

My running club is organising a 5k in June.  It's in Dulwich park so a little jog there from Brixton will be a good warm up.

http://www.dulwichrunners.org.uk/resources/documents/entryForms/Dulwich5KEntry2015.pdf

Good fast course, not crowded and so ideal for a good time.  Plus the organisers are a lovely bunch!

Kids race is excellent too - we had some really tiny kids do it last year and they all seemed to have fun.


----------



## kl8041 (Apr 26, 2015)

I use Endomondo to track my running and cycling and a useful function you can call up is to run against your own previous performance - so select your fastest recorded Brockwell park run time, stick the headphones in and every km it'll tell you how many seconds ahead or behind you are. Very useful feature. Same as the Garmin feature, but free on your phone.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 26, 2015)

kl8041 said:


> I use Endomondo to track my running and cycling and a useful function you can call up is to run against your own previous performance - so select your fastest recorded Brockwell park run time, stick the headphones in and every km it'll tell you how many seconds ahead or behind you are. Very useful feature. Same as the Garmin feature, but free on your phone.


Well that's interesting. Thanks for mentioning! d/l now ...


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 26, 2015)

Some of the running apps make it hard to download your workouts if you want to load the somewhere else; I had a massive faff doing endomondo training logs to get them in to fetcheveryone.

Not a problem if you are only ever going to use one app but i found it a pain.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Some of the running apps make it hard to download your workouts if you want to load the somewhere else; I had a massive faff doing endomondo training logs to get them in to fetcheveryone.
> 
> Not a problem if you are only ever going to use one app but i found it a pain.



Good point.
I'm playing with all of them as long as the entry point is free and not too limiting.
I'm not that keen on Strava because it's a bit spammy and multi function, I just use it for cycling. I'm going to try Endomondo.
Do you have one you prefer for running?


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 26, 2015)

I like fetchevveryone - lots of useful tools, good maps/activity viewers (although your nike screenshots look a bit fancier) and a really friendly + helpful community.

It doesnt have an app that will track your run though so you need to use something else to log your runs.  If you have a watch it should be easy to upload.  If youre using an app then it will vary from app to app which are easiest.  I used endomondo and was quite impressed with it but I found moving the runs across in to fetcheveryone was a pain and I was keen to do that because of the training tools.I ended up getting a cheap watch eventually (sometimes see v good deals in sales).

edit as that's a bit rambly!
- I liked the endomodo app for tracking runs
- I prefer to review runs on fetcheveryone and it may be awkward to load runs to there if your tracking app makes it hard to bulk download workouts


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 26, 2015)

The thing I really like about Strava is everyone I know is on it now, so I see what my cousin in Somerset is doing and my whole club (based around Brixton). It is a *community* in a sense as you message people, as well.

I've never been spammed by Stava, or any exercise app - though Headspace send you stuff quite frequently.

Happy with Strava, it just doesn't have this particular functionality as part of its free offering.

It's obv now tied in with parkrun as well, though I haven't quite worked out the advantage of that yet ...


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 26, 2015)

Hadnt heard about the parkrun tie up - what's the deal?


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't really know. If you look at the results from any event you can see the runners who are on Strava (the right hand column):

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/brockwell/results/latestresults/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I like fetchevveryone - lots of useful tools, good maps/activity viewers (although your nike screenshots look a bit fancier) and a really friendly + helpful community.
> 
> It doesnt have an app that will track your run though so you need to use something else to log your runs.  If you have a watch it should be easy to upload.  If youre using an app then it will vary from app to app which are easiest.  I used endomondo and was quite impressed with it but I found moving the runs across in to fetcheveryone was a pain and I was keen to do that because of the training tools.I ended up getting a cheap watch eventually (sometimes see v good deals in sales).
> 
> ...



I'll take a look at it, give it a trial run.
You can also run against your PB on the app i use; that's a standard function.

Yeah I like the Nike interface as well, my opening approach was to hate it but I can't; I use it and it works and it does not offer more functions for a price. The price is free.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2015)

I love music when I run an I still love these guys but they didn't need to do this but they had to because they were being exploited at the time.
They were absolute beginners.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> The thing I really like about Strava is everyone I know is on it now, so I see what my cousin in Somerset is doing and my whole club (based around Brixton). It is a *community* in a sense as you message people, as well.
> 
> I've never been spammed by Stava, or any exercise app - though Headspace send you stuff quite frequently.
> 
> ...


These apps are pretty cool and I might give a couple of them a go. I have to admit that these days I usually prefer running without anything. Not even a stop watch. I just focus on enjoying the run (or trying to, some days).

Funny how your flow, for want of a better word, changes from one day to the next. Last week on Parkrun I was in pieces. Leanderman caught me having to walk up near the tennis courts. This week felt so much smoother and I was 30 places and 70s faster.


----------



## leanderman (May 2, 2015)

You looked a lot more comfortable today.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> You looked a lot more comfortable today.


And I didn't swear in front of your daughter.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2015)

I noticed were four bobbies along the route. I wonder if that was anything to do with the recent complaints.


----------



## leanderman (May 2, 2015)

Rushy said:


> And I didn't swear in front of your daughter.



That's my job


----------



## Up the junction (May 2, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Funny how your flow, for want of a better word, changes from one day to the next. Last week on Parkrun I was in pieces. Leanderman caught me having to walk up near the tennis courts. This week felt so much smoother and I was 30 places and 70s faster.


Pretty sure most of the time it depends on the fuel you're using and what's in the tank at the start of a run .... if you didn't drink on Friday and had a single slice of toast plus half a banana before 08:15 and then coffee you should have a good run. A few pints and a fatty takeaway and no breakfast = disaster.

Obv. most of the time we're somewhere between the two but fuel is generally considered the variable you can sort out, and also the one that can affect you the most.

Having said that, a friend of mine was trying to get sub 50 for her 10K for 18 months, went out got hammered, lunchtime next day thought she'd better got for a run and went 2 1/2 min faster than in her entire life - not fuel with her, she was so *relaxed* her hip position was different ... and finally correct.

Mostly though, it is about fuel.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Pretty sure most of the time it depends on the fuel you're using and what's in the tank at the start of a run .... if you didn't drink on Friday and had a single slice of toast plus half a banana before 08:15 and then coffee you should have a good run. A few pints and a fatty takeaway and no breakfast = disaster.
> 
> Obv. most of the time we're somewhere between the two but fuel is generally considered the variable you can sort out, and also the one that can affect you the most.
> 
> ...



I'm never out of bed on time to eat before a morning run. I'm just happy if I can find all of my kit.


----------



## Up the junction (May 2, 2015)

Thus the variability


----------



## brixtonblade (May 2, 2015)

It can be a sign that youre coming down with a bug too


----------



## gdubz (May 2, 2015)

If I get into a "routine" of running more than 4 days in a row I get ill - current incarnation is a stomach bug, in case you're interested....


----------



## gdubz (May 2, 2015)

Yes jimmy


----------



## gdubz (May 2, 2015)

(Sos wrong thread)


----------



## brixtonblade (May 2, 2015)

gdubz said:


> If I get into a "routine" of running more than 4 days in a row I get ill - current incarnation is a stomach bug, in case you're interested....


thats odd - would figure it'd be joints or muscles that'd be iffy although I guess if theyre long runs then you could be wearing yourself out


----------



## leanderman (May 3, 2015)

Some days you just can't run properly, smoothly. It's weird. 

I like the fuel argument. 

I've now given up on trying to beat 20mins for 5km. 

Focusing on the same target for (gym) rowing instead.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 19, 2015)

247,069 people entered the ballot for next year's London marathon

If you dont get in you could do 13 laps of Brockwell Park instead


----------



## Smick (May 19, 2015)

How many get to run? I've put an application in. I paid the £39, with a donation to Teenage Cancer Trust, in the hope I'll have a better chance of selection.

13 laps of the park doesn't sound so bad, but ten in 28 minutes usually kills me.


----------



## Smick (May 19, 2015)

I'm considering Belfast if I don't get selected for London. I'll be 40 next year so I reckon it's a good thing to fulfill my ambition before my birthday.


----------



## Up the junction (May 19, 2015)

Fwiw, a lot of people like Brighton if London doesn't work out (sorry but it won't). Usually 2 weeks before London in the calendar. Can't help you on Belfast.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 20, 2015)

Smick said:


> How many get to run? I've put an application in. I paid the £39, with a donation to Teenage Cancer Trust, in the hope I'll have a better chance of selection.
> 
> 13 laps of the park doesn't sound so bad, but ten in 28 minutes usually kills me.


I think there are 15-20k ish spaces in the ballot.  So it is a long shot. 

There are lots of charities with spaces if you plan to get sponsored. 

Brighton is a good alternative as because it is near the time of  London it's easy to find people to train with.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2015)

I don't understand this marathon craze. 

Probably because I am too lazy to do one.


----------



## Up the junction (May 20, 2015)

Smick said:


> How many get to run? .


17,000 ran via the ballot this year.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> 17,000 ran via the ballot this year.


That's more than I thought.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 20, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I don't understand this marathon craze.
> 
> Probably because I am too lazy to do one.


Character building


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Character building



If only they would keep quiet about it!


----------



## Up the junction (May 20, 2015)

It's not just marathons it's all endurance based sport. Go for a swim in the lido at this time of year and it's difficult to not talk to someone doing the Dart 10k or swim up and down the Arun. Triathlon is everywhere. Look on Runnersworld and 10k and half runs are ten a penny ... Look at the numbers running around Brockwell and Clapham Common - there are so many out running every night looks like an event is on.

Growth in female running is astonishing.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Growth in female running is astonishing.


I've really noticed this.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I've really noticed this.



Haha!

Yet, at the same time, we have record obesity levels.

Which leads on to other reasons for jogging's popularity, including that you can do it solo, no need for a team, opposition or equipment; it suits our alienated, 'bowling alone' culture.

Also, jogging gives non-sporting people the chance to pretend they are being sporting, which it isn't, by my mean-spirited definition.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Haha!



What are you saying?


----------



## SpamMisery (May 20, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Which leads on to other reasons for jogging's popularity, including that you can do it solo, no need for a team, opposition or equipment; it suits our alienated, 'bowling alone' culture



They're the same reasons for masturbation's popularity. You can also do time trials, but not in the park - the authorities are quick as bunnies if you try.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> They're the same reasons for masturbation's popularity. You can also do time trials, but not in the park - the authorities are quick as bunnies if you try.


The authorities are sometimes a little premature in my experience.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2015)

I have seen a couple of total arses during Parkrun. Bloke walking along the path with a child holding each hand at full arm's length to take up as much room as possible repeatedly shouting "This is a public park" as the public runners ran around him. Another very big guy on a skipping rope bang in the middle of the path close to the top of the BMX track hill clearly "making a point".

The event is over in 30 minutes. It sticks to the outer path and runners are only really bunched up for about 15 of those. For anyone who really hates it, it's not hard to avoid.

There were several police around the course a couple of weeks ago, presumably due to the complaints.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2015)

Made my debut run at Brockwell this morning, it was nice and friendly; no incidents or accidents.
Probably went around in circa 32 minutes, it was a comfortable jog all things considered; I enjoyed it.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2015)

It was quite a fast group today. I was 5s faster than last week but still 12 places further down the field. 

The faster runner was in his 50s. Gives me hope that it's not necessarily all down hill from here.

There was also a couple in a top hat and veil, apparently getting a run in before the big event!


----------



## brixtonblade (May 23, 2015)

New BPB (buggy personal best) for me today.  

Was pretty good conditions this morning and glad I got out as was debating running this afternoon instead and the weather is now shit.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> New BPB (buggy personal best) for me today.
> 
> Was pretty good conditions this morning and glad I got out as was debating running this afternoon instead and the weather is now shit.


Saw a couple of you guys with buggies - was going to say hello just in case but after the run my ears were blocked which was making me speak a bit like I have a speech impediment!


----------



## brixtonblade (May 23, 2015)

Yeah, there were a few buggies this week.  Ours is the blue three wheeler so you know for next time.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 24, 2015)

Busy week for me, debut parkrun at Brockwell and today I completed my first half marathon using Brockwell and Dulwich Park.
It was an impromptu run, I've had no training for a half marathon other than my normal fitness routine. It was surprisingly easy and I feel fresh and relaxed.
https://www.strava.com/activities/310685972
http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/?utm_source=strava_activity_header#310685972


----------



## brixtonblade (May 24, 2015)

Great work! 

That's a real milestone. 

If you do that sort of run every week or two you'll see some big benefits across all distances.   Also opens up some nice routes.  You could probably get up round green Park and back for instance


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> *Great work!
> 
> That's a real milestone. *
> 
> If you do that sort of run every week or two you'll see some big benefits across all distances.   Also opens up some nice routes.  You could probably get up round green Park and back for instance



Thanks Blade, sometimes I still don't consider myself to be a runner even though I run 3/4 times a week. I think this is a landmark achievement, a milestone as you say. I think I can call myself a runner now, I would just like to get a bit faster but I believe that will come with time.

I would like to do the three parks, St James's park, Green park and Hyde Park.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 24, 2015)

Strava lacks a few things in basic mode even though I have free plug ins. Maybe it's me getting familiar with it.
Eventually I worked out my half marathon time 2 hours 36 mins.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 24, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thanks Blade, sometimes I still don't consider myself to be a runner even though I run 3/4 times a week. I think this is a landmark achievement, a milestone as you say. I think I can call myself a runner now, I would just like to get a bit faster but I believe that will come with time.
> 
> I would like to do the three parks, St James's park, Green park and Hyde Park.



I think thats about 18 miles if you run to/from Brixton.   You could get a tube to victoria or green park and start there though to make it a bit shorter.  Quite a nice run though.

You're definitely a runner!

The pace will come with time as you say.  Also, you can maybe do hills or intervals to help things.  Brockwell is good for hills - you could do repeats up the back hill (the "down" hill on parkrun) or perhaps do a lap round the outside where each time you go past a path leading up the hill to the middle you sprint up it and jog back down before carrying on your lap... I quite like this as you make the most of the views in the park.


----------



## Up the junction (May 24, 2015)

n/a


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 25, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Another very big guy on a skipping rope bang in the middle of the path close to the top of the BMX track hill clearly "making a point".



Skipping Rope Man is WEIRD. He stands right in the way of the runners. It's not as if there is a lack of space around the rest of the park 

It's almost as if he is waiting for an incident to take place.


----------



## Up the junction (May 25, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Skipping Rope Man is WEIRD. He stands right in the way of the runners. It's not as if there is a lack of space around the rest of the park
> 
> It's almost as if he is waiting for an incident to take place.


As per DogWalkerGate - at the Brockwell parkrun start a month or so ago - absolutely the best way (so far) to deal with park nutters is to record them on video on a phone as runners go by. It's amazing how self-conscious they immediately become.

It's like they're mentally deleting the tweet or email they'd already drafted about how *unreasonable/inconsiderate* etc, parkrunners are


----------



## Rushy (May 25, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> As per DogWalkerGate - at the Brockwell parkrun start a month or so ago - absolutely the best way (so far) to deal with park nutters is to record them on video on a phone as runners go by. It's amazing how self-conscious they immediately become.
> 
> It's like they're mentally deleting the tweet or email they'd already drafted about how *unreasonable/inconsiderate* etc, parkrunners are


DogWalkerGate?


----------



## Up the junction (May 25, 2015)

At the line up by the lido (at the start) someone insisted on walking his dog right through the whole start line from the front. He did it for a few weeks, people obv. moved out the way to let him through before finally there was a tweet about how unreasonable parkrun was. Next week it was filmed and the dog walker stopped


----------



## Up the junction (May 25, 2015)

Within an hour you get this sort of nonsense:

Brockwell Park MAC retweeted


  *Brixton Blog*  @BrixtonBlog     ·    Mar 14 

Angry exchanges between walkers and joggers with @*bwparkrun* marshals as 000s take part in run. Has it got too big? @*BrockwellParkCP*


*[URL='https://twitter.com/BrockwellParkCP']Brockwell Park MAC ‏@BrockwellParkCP ** Mar 14

@streathamalley At this rate, they are welcome to operate at Streatham Common instead.
*[/URL]


----------



## Rushy (May 25, 2015)

As if that's not bad enough, I thoroughly object to being described as a jogger.


----------



## Up the junction (May 25, 2015)

In my case 'jogger' is pretty fair, what I hate is  'fun run(ner)'.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 28, 2015)

I think the OP question has been answered.
Can we agree a dedicated thread for Brockwell & local parkrun be created?


----------



## kl8041 (Jun 19, 2015)

We could resuscitate this old thread?

Incidentally I really enjoyed the Dulwich parkrun last weekend as a break from BP while the Found festival was on, but I managed to forget my barcode, so I've technically still never set a time anywhere other than BP :-/


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 19, 2015)

kl8041 said:


> We could resuscitate this old thread?
> 
> Incidentally I really enjoyed the Dulwich parkrun last weekend as a break from BP while the Found festival was on, but I managed to forget my barcode, so I've technically still never set a time anywhere other than BP :-/


Bet it was a good time too, nice and flat 

Might go tomorrow but my knee is a bit fucked so a little hesitant


----------



## Smick (Jun 20, 2015)

kl8041 said:


> We could resuscitate this old thread?
> 
> Incidentally I really enjoyed the Dulwich parkrun last weekend as a break from BP while the Found festival was on, but I managed to forget my barcode, so I've technically still never set a time anywhere other than BP :-/


I showed up in my running gear, only to find no Parkrun. So I did the run anyway and then went home. So it was another Parkrun for me but no time!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 11, 2017)

Going to be aiming to do the parkrun at some point this year. Only just started running so a way off yet.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 11, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Going to be aiming to do the parkrun at some point this year. Only just started running so a way off yet.


Good luck. 

Have you got yourself a plan?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 11, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Have you got yourself a plan?



A vague one at the moment. Just getting used to running right now, taking it slow and easy as much as I can. Once I can comfortably run around Myatt's Fields Park then I can start planning properly from there.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 11, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> A vague one at the moment. Just getting used to running right now, taking it slow and easy as much as I can. Once I can comfortably run around Myatt's Fields Park then I can start planning properly from there.


That's pretty sensible 
If you think you might like something a bit more structured to guide you then there are good "couch to 5k" (or c25k) plans online


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 11, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> That's pretty sensible
> If you think you might like something a bit more structured to guide you then there are good "couch to 5k" (or c25k) plans online


Aye, they've been recommended to me, definitely on my radar. Cheers


----------

